# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid dreams inside lucid dreams - Beliefnet.com (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*Lucid dreams inside lucid dreams**Beliefnet.com (blog)*But as the discussion matures, especially since the publication of an excellent book by Robert Waggoner titled *Lucid Dreaming*: Gateway to the Inner Self, *...***

----------

